# Replacing Kiox on Bosch CX 4 Performance Motor



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a 2020 Orbea Wild Ebike with a Bosch system using a Kiox display. Part of this unit is the on/off power switch for the whole system. Lately the switch is becoming weak and sticky leading toward unreliability. I called the dealer and he said that the switch is not repairable and I have to replace the whole Kiox. So, my question is once replaced with a new Kiox do I lose all my data like mileage as well as software updates. Anyway, this is going to be a $300+ deal for a plastic switch where the rest of the unit is working great.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Is it the module that is not working well or is it the mount and the wires? If it is the latter, I have one since I broke the computer and it all came as an assembly and I didn't need the wires.


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sure, the problem is with the plastic power switch, the rest of the unit including the controller, screen, data and overall function works perfectly. I will have to replace the whole Kiox, just wondering if I lose all my data, history and software updates or is that stored in the motor unit. Thanks


----------



## gramr (Jun 15, 2021)

The system firmware and most of the of the data is stored with the motor unit, with the exception of resettable parameters such as trip distance. Simply attach a different display to your bike to confirm this.


----------

